# was this a blighted ovum?? currently in the process of sueing hospital!



## nicolexrio

in june i found out i was pregnant for the first time i experienced a dull ache at around 4-5 weeks i read this was normal but went to a & e to be on the safe side the same day after one blood draw i was brought to theatre!! they said there reason was my hcg was very high and nothing could be seen on a vaginal scan in my uturus (hcg of 1600) a few days after the surgery a sac could be seen in my uturus this sac continued to grow in size it peaked at 18mm! something like a fetal pole formed in the sac but no heart beat detected so couldnt prove that was what it was (im sure it was what else could it have been) a few days later nothing was in the sac i was treated horibbly by the staff of the hospital basicly like a guinne pig!! im currently 5+5 my second pregnancy and terrified this will happen again.


----------



## want2beamum

Hi, I read your post & wanted to reply because the same happened in my last pregnancy. Started bleeding at 5 weeks and went for scan and they only found a 5 week sac that was already starting to collapse. I had a hcg of about 3000. I don't know why this happened or if it was a blighted ovum. I tried to search for info and blighted ovum kept coming up so I'm guessing it was that. I'm very newly pregnant again 4+4 and feeling really nervous. Hope your doing ok xx


----------



## dairymomma

I've had 3 confirmed blighted ovums and possibly a 4th. In all of them, my hCG wasn't rising normally and the empty sac measured considerably smaller than it should have. I was told by my doctor that blighted ovums occur when something doesn't happen quite as it should-perhaps the egg wasn't the best quality or it wasn't fertilized properly. Maybe implantation didn't happen when/quite where it should have. There's any number of reasons something went wrong but I wanted to note that my dr (he's an OB who specializes in high risk pregnancies) has always encouraged me saying that BOs are literally flukes. I've gone on to have 2 kids successfully after having blighted ovums and I'm currently baking #3 (after yet another blighted ovum m/c). So it's possible to have a happy ending. Worrying and stress aren't good for either you or the baby so try to relax as best you can and take things one day at a time. I know it's hard not to fear the worst but hang in there.


----------

